# الشروط الواجب توفرها في مستودع المواد الكيميائية المشتعلة



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أريد المساعدة يا أخواني للحاجة الماسة وذلك لأني أريد إنشاء مستودع للمواد الكيميائية المشتعلة الخاصة بشركات الأدوية فما هي الشروط الواجب توفرها في المستودع من حيث المساحة، المواد المستخدمة في بناء المستودع، درجات الحرارة والرطوبة، الأدوات المستخدمة في مكافحة الحريق.*​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي المواد التي سيتم تخزينها هل هي غازات ام سوائل ام مواد صلبة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي نبيل المواد سائلة.


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 يوليو 2009)

الاخ جعفر ...
لا يمكن الاجابة علي سؤالك يوجد الاف من المواد الكيميائية القابلة للاشتعال وبدرجات وتصنيفات متعددة والامر ليس بالبساطة التي تتوقعها ويحتاج دراسة متأنية بعد تقديم حصر شامل للمواد المراد تخزينها والكميات والمساحات التاحة .
ولابد ان تعلم ان المواد الكيميائية قد لا تتوافق مع بعضها للتخزين في مكان واحد.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز أسامه عباس أنا أسأل عن المواد الكيميائية المشتعلة في قطع الأدوية فقط.
إذا ممكن مساعدتي ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## متميز100 (8 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة للمواد الكيميائيه الطبية فانها تحتاج الى مستودع خاص متوفرة شروط السلامة مثل التهوية ودرجة الحرارة المناسبة والحاويات لابد تكون قوية ومتينه وغير قابلة للكسر او التفاعل مع المواد التي بداخلها ايضا مفاتيح الانارة لابد ان تكون في الخارج وليست في الداخل ايضا طريقة المناولة لابد تكون بطريقة مناسبة وان يكون المستودع مجهز بقناة تصريف سريعة وان يتوفر خرطوم ماء وجهاز غسيل العين وان تكون الرفوف متباعدة ومثبتة جيدا والله الموفق


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز المتميز 100 على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ترتيب اولويات السلامة للمواد القابلة للاشتعال تحتاج الى تبريد وتهوية بشكل اساسي لمنع تجمع الغازات المنبعثة منها ونظرا لان هذه المواد تستخدم في المجال الطبي فهي تحتاج الى ظروف تخزينية خاصة للحفاظ على مواصفات هذه المواد وقد تختلف هذه الظروف من مادة الى اخرى فبعض هذه المواد قد يكون متطايرا حتى على درجات الحرارة المنخفضة اضافة الى عدم تعريضها الى الضوء ايضا .


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي نبيل الغباري على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.
ماهي أفضل سبل مكافحة الحرائق في مثل هذه المستودعات.


----------



## الجابري (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك - وجعلك سندا للجميع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يمكن استخدام نظام الاطفاء بغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون او نظام الرش بالماء واذا كانت الكميات المخزنة كبيرة فيمكن استخدام انظمة الفوم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز نبيل الغباري على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن ألا يمكن إستخدام أنظمة البودرة في هذا النوع من التخزين.
وهنالك سؤال آخر وهو هل يوجد نظام مرشات بغير الماء وإذا ممكن الشرح قليلاً عنه في حال الوجود
ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي جعفر
لم اسمع بنظام رش بغير الماء اما بخصوص البودرة فاعتقد انه من الصعب استخدامها خاصة وان مثل هذه المستودعات تحتاج الى نظام اطفاء اوتوماتيكي نظرا لسرعة الاشتعال ووجود المواد المشتعلة في منطقة محصورة داخل غرف او خزانات .


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز نبيل الغباري على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن ماهي أفضل مادة إطفاء تستخدم للإطفاء الأوتماتيكي في هذا النوع من التخزين.
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## almasry (22 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز لا يتم إستخدام الماء في إطفاء الكيماويات بل يستخدم الفوم والبودرة و في بعض الإحيان ثاني أكسيد الكربون وذلك حسب نوع المادة الكيماوية


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز almasry على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن هل ممكن أن تشرح لي آلية عمل نظام الإطفاء الأوتماتيكي ومتطلباته.*
* ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------

